# High Country Calling/Scouting



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

A couple of my buddies & I went up north to escape the heat and enjoy the great outdoors last weekend. We went to check my trail cameras and call coyotes. The weather was great but had a high pressure system moving in which has proven difficult to call in Coyotes in the past. Over the course of a day & a half we made around 20 stands. Called at all hours of the day and threw the kitchen sink at them, but only had 2 Coyotes grace us with their presence and just a glance at that! We did expand our Fox areas as we called in 5 Grey's. We scouted 200 miles of new area and came across Javelina, Elk, and Deer on our travels.

A little Fox footage:

























A few trail cam pictures:





































Thanks for looking! 
Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's the first bull elk I've ever seen with a shoot'in spot on its hide.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark, what area were you in ? Someday you guys need to head east and come up the Rim.

Couple more weeks and those Fox will be in trouble, though I usually wont shoot Fox until fur is prime unless I am in a quail area, lol

nice picks by the way !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice pictures Mark, guess I'm going to have to move to AZ if them critters got a bullseye on 'em down thar Cat....... :rudolf:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah that elk is now called Bullseye, hopefully we can connect with him come November!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, what area were you in ? Someday you guys need to head east and come up the Rim.
> 
> Couple more weeks and those Fox will be in trouble, though I usually wont shoot Fox until fur is prime unless I am in a quail area, lol
> 
> nice picks by the way !!


I may take a fox when I go back up to set the cameras again in August, but the majority of them we'll wait until mid winter to take so they are prime!

If we make it up on the rim I'll let you know Ed!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

